# تشغيل الألواح المعدنية Sheet Metal Working



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
SHEET METAL WORKING ​ 
يشمل الملف على عمليات تشغيل الألواح المعدنية من :​ 
*- Sheet metal processing *​ 
*-Sheet metal forming processes *
**Shearing processes *
**Forming Processes*
**Finishing processes*​ 

*وكذلك المعدات والأدوات *
*- Equipments*
*- Tools and Accessories *​ 
الملف بسيط ومفيد .. 
أرجو ان تجدو فيه متعة التعلم.
والله الموفق.​


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

كتاب جميل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دعيج (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه ونعيمه ....


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أحمد السيوفي قال:


> كتاب جميل جزاك الله كل خير



 المهندس أحمد السيوفي 
بارك الله فيك ..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 ديسمبر 2009)

دعيج قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه ونعيمه ....


 

وبارك الله فيك مهندس دعيج ووفقك .​


----------



## memo star (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdou (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي عملك


----------



## mansr (3 يناير 2010)

هل يوجد يوضج عملية التصنيع....؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد السيد عرابى (21 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وفي عملك *​


----------



## بلوبيف (21 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## على هارون (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shawgi2005 (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الكبير


----------



## silver2009 (24 يناير 2010)

شكراً لك على المشاركة ........لكن اريد منك طلب ان تضع في المنتدي كتب بالغة العربية في تخصص الصفائح المعدنية .........


----------



## باسم عمارة (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## tamem1 (6 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدا تشكر على المجهود


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------



## فــــزّاع (9 مارس 2010)

الله يستر عليك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مارس 2010)

فــــزّاع قال:


> الله يستر عليك


 
اللهم آمين 
تقبل الله دعوتك .. 
اللهم أستر علينا فوق الأرض .. وأرحمنا تحت الأرض 
وأعف عنا يوم العرض ..

وأثابك مثلها أخي فـــزّاع​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## محمد عبد الله ب (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (23 مارس 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 أغسطس 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------

